# DISH Network Announces Changes To Rebate Program



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

from "the Retail BRIDGE e-News"


DISH Network Announces Changes To Rebate Program 
During a recent retailer chat, DISH Network announced plans to replace its customer rebate program with several free service offers. 

Starting Aug. 15, DishHD service will be offered free for six months to eligible new DISH Network subscribers and existing customers who are upgrading to DishHD. HBO and Cinemax will also be made available free of charge for three months to the same groups. No redemption form will be required for either offer. 

As a result, the satcaster's mail-in rebate forms -- including the $100 back and $100 HD bonus -- are history. 

According to DISH Network, the six months of free DishHD is part of the company's ongoing commitment to promote its HD programming.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, that figures... I upgrade to HD late last month and so I still have to send in that rebate form.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

I canceled HD months ago. I was going to re-up due to the new channels. Do I qualify for the free months if I order a second 622 (I already have one)

I guess I could call them but I trust you guys more that them 

Right now I can Dish it Up for $149 and get a $100 rebate. If I do not qualify for the free 6 months of HD ($120 value) then I would rather do the rebate 

Thanks

-JB


----------



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

I have the leased ViP622 DVR but do not subscribe to any HD content. Will I be able to upgrade and get the free 6 months?


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

manicd said:


> from "the Retail BRIDGE e-News"
> Starting Aug. 15, DishHD service will be offered free for six months to eligible new DISH Network subscribers and _existing customers who are upgrading to DishHD_. *HBO and Cinemax will also be made available free of charge for three months to the same groups. *No redemption form will be required for either offer.


As an existing customer I inquired on the free 3 months of HBO & Cinemax and they said that was for NEW customers only and not for existing customers. Could you provide more information on this so that I can either have a more educated conversaton with the CSR or send an appropriate email to [email protected]?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mdknapp said:


> As an existing customer I inquired on the free 3 months of HBO & Cinemax and they said that was for NEW customers only and not for existing customers. Could you provide more information on this so that I can either have a more educated conversaton with the CSR or send an appropriate email to [email protected]?


My guess is the CSR you talked to had accurate info, I have NEVER seen a premium network offered to existing subscribers, unless it is part of a free weekend preview or something similar where EVERYONE gets it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> My guess is the CSR you talked to had accurate info, I have NEVER seen a premium network offered to existing subscribers, unless it is part of a free weekend preview or something similar where EVERYONE gets it.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96822 contains info on Showtime for 3 months for existing subscribers with a link to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/movies/showtime/index.shtml 


> Upgrade now and get Showtime FREE for 3 months. Don't miss another episode of the critically acclaimed, hit series Weeds and Dexter, plus exciting new programming like Californication - only available on Showtime!
> 
> Log in below to take advantage of this special offer.


----------

